# i adopted a pitbull but dont know the bloodline? help



## ben_b1995 (Mar 10, 2011)

i adopted a puppy pitbull because the lady who got her brought her home and her land lord said she couldn't stay. so i found her on craigslist and got her. anyways seeings that i don't know how the parents are and she doesn't have papers is there any way at all to know the bloodline? maybe physical traits to get me an idea? i know without papers and knowing who the parents are i can't get a 100% answer but i can atleast get maybe a guess on what she is. she's a red nose 5 1/2 old more on the chocolate side, gorgeous dog!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Without papers there is no way to know the bloodline. Nose color and coat are just that... colors  Just enjoy her as your pet and good luck.


----------



## ben_b1995 (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, but theres no way to tell physically? at all lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ben_b1995 said:


> yeah, but theres no way to tell physically? at all lol


No. There is no way to tell physically without papers you can only guess. What's the big deal anyways? Your not planning on breeding I hope. Without knowing where she came from and her background you shouldn't breed. That's just assumption not saying that you are. Just enjoy her as a pet as Lauren said. Oh.....and show us some pictures of your new girl


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

papers or not just enjoy her.  And sorry but physical traits won't saw what kind of bloodline your dog is...Are you new to the breed???


----------



## ben_b1995 (Mar 10, 2011)

yes, i am new but i've always liked the pitbull breed and i finally got one and i love her color and personality their great dogs. im experienced somewhat in training but i never had a dog pull me lol so i needed help and i was just curious about the bloodline. deffanetly not going to breed her because theres way to many pits out there now. theres a picture for you she was 4 1/2 months in it. thankyou for the help and let me know what you think of her.


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

i really like your pup ben she has the sweetest lil face and i luv the natural ears enjoy yur pup and be proud.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ben_b1995 said:


> yes, i am new but i've always liked the pitbull breed and i finally got one and i love her color and personality their great dogs. im experienced somewhat in training but i never had a dog pull me lol so i needed help and i was just curious about the bloodline. deffanetly not going to breed her because theres way to many pits out there now. theres a picture for you she was 4 1/2 months in it. thankyou for the help and let me know what you think of her.


She is precious  hope you stay around here. Great place to learn and just talk about the breed we all love. I like the fact that you are educated enough to know that there are so many unwanted pits that sit in shelters and get PTS. She will have a great long life with you


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

she is a beautiful pup


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Nice puppy.  I should add to what has already been said, not all dogs have a bloodline. For a bloodline to be present, somebody would have to be linebreeding the dogs to stay within a certain family. (Unless its an outcross, in which case people would list two or more bloodlines, like Sierra/Gaff or Jeep/Redboy.) But with I'm guessing the majority of dogs out there, people picked a dog they liked and bred it to another dog they liked. Offspring of that union was bred to another dog that someone thought was pretty, and so on. What you end up with is a mish-mash of dogs that don't adhere to any one bloodline, although they are the same breed.

As said, bloodline only really means something to those interested in perpetuating a certain line. True, it may give you a little indicator of potential health/temperament problems and the like, but its really not that critical to most people.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Nice puppy.  I should add to what has already been said, not all dogs have a bloodline. For a bloodline to be present, somebody would have to be linebreeding the dogs to stay within a certain family. (Unless its an outcross, in which case people would list two or more bloodlines, like Sierra/Gaff or Jeep/Redboy.) But with I'm guessing the majority of dogs out there, people picked a dog they liked and bred it to another dog they liked. Offspring of that union was bred to another dog that someone thought was pretty, and so on. What you end up with is a mish-mash of dogs that don't adhere to any one bloodline, although they are the same breed.
> 
> As said, bloodline only really means something to those interested in perpetuating a certain line. True, it may give you a little indicator of potential health/temperament problems and the like, but its really not that critical to most people.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sweet looking girl 
papers or no papers


----------

